# قياس درجة مقاومة الموظفين للتغيير



## بشمهندس صناعي (20 مايو 2010)

أخواني وأخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات العرب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

منذ فترة وأنا أبحث عن كيف يمكننا قياس درجة مقاومة الموظفين للتغيير عند تطوير منشأة أو مؤسسة ما. هل هناك قوانين أو معادلات أو طرق يمكننا القياس بها
وللاسف لم اعثر على شيء فمن لديه خلفية وخبرة بالموضوع أرجو أن لا يبخل علينا بالمعلومات

وشكرا


----------



## samehnour (21 مايو 2010)

أظن أن أوضح طريق لذلك هو سؤال الموظفين أنفسهم أي أن تعد استقصاء وتوزعه على عينة من العاملين بمؤسسة تقوم بالتغيير، وهذا الاستقصاء سيشمل أسئلة عن قبوله للتغيير وتحفزه له. هذا في حالة الرغبة في قياس مقاومة التغيير في وضع محدد أي تجاه تغيير نحدد، أما إن كنت ترغب في قياس مقاومة التغيير عموما فإن الاستقصاء سيسأل عن تقبل الأفكار الجديدة والاستعداد لتغيير طرق العمل، وعدد الأفكار الجديدة التي تطبق وهكذا. 
وقد تجد بعض المعلومات عن مقاومة التغيير في هاتين المقالتين
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/280309/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2009/03/28/270309/

شكرا


----------

